

Tesla Roadster Gets Federal Approval - Production Starts March 17 - reitzensteinm
http://www.dailytech.com/Tesla+Roadster+Gets+Federal+Approval+Production+Starts+March+17/article10471.htm

======
mmmurf
I saw a prototype on the road a few weeks ago... It was totally sick!

